# IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters



## Gamer090 (22. Januar 2017)

*IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*

Hi zusammen

IT Supporter haben es nicht leicht, sie müssen vielen Kunden bei jeder Kleinigkeit helfen und das oft nur weil der Kunde nicht weiss wie er den PC bedienen muss. Eigentlich kann man erwarten das eine Basisausbildung abgeschlossen wurde von den Mitarbeitern die Beruflich mit PCs zu tun haben, aber dem ist nicht so wie diese Galerie zeigt.  

Quelle 20min.ch

-----------

Bei Privaten Kunden kann ich es verstehen wenn sie nicht so viel Ahnung von PCs haben aber ich würde trotzdem jedem empfehlen mindestens einen PC Grundkurs zu absolvieren, kann bei der Jobsuche helffen. In der späteren Berfuflichen Laufbahn ebenfalls, wäre dann doof wenn der Chef den PC nicht bedienen kann und sich das von seinen Mitarbeitern erklären lassen muss.


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*

Danke für den Lacher am Sonntagabend.
Das schlimme ist, dass ich auf Arbeit auch öfters mit PC-Problemen von anderen konfrontiert werde, ich aber selber kein Experte auf dem Gebiet bin.


----------



## Memphys (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Danke für den Lacher am Sonntagabend.
> Das schlimme ist, dass ich auf Arbeit auch öfters mit PC-Problemen von anderen konfrontiert werde, ich aber selber kein Experte auf dem Gebiet bin.



Man muss ja auch kein Experte sein um die meisten Probleme zu lösen, mit denen die Leutchen so um die Ecke kommen. Bei uns wurde dafür ein Mensch eingestellt, der von IT/PCs eigentlich auch keine Ahnung hat. Der wurde dann einen Tag instruiert und löst seitdem ungefähr 30-40% der Probleme mit denen die Menschen so bei uns anrufen direkt mit Ihnen am Telefon. 

Es ist extremst lächerlich, woran die meisten Menschen scheitern... Auf dem Desktop jedes unserer Rechner in der Firma liegt eine Verknüpfung "Drucker hinzufügen", die auf den Druckserver verweist, wo man dann eine Liste von Druckern sieht, mit der exakten Beschreibung wo sie stehen. Doppelklick / Klick auf Drucker hinzufügen und das Gerät wird automatisch installiert. Vollautomatisch. Neben der Tatsache, dass es eigentlich selbsterklärend ist UND ein Skript eine Mail an neu angelegte AD-Benutzer schickt, ist das Ganze ist auch nochmal, in SEHR ausführlich, im IT-Wiki im Intranet zu lesen. Es kriegt gefühlt trotzdem niemand geschissen das zu tun...


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*

@Vorposter: 
Meist scheitert es ja schon daran, dass die Leute ohnehin glauben, alles wäre zu kompliziert und versuchen es deswegen gar nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*

Auf so eine Spezies trifft man überall im Leben, sei einfach nur Desinteresse oder die berühmte falsche Person am falschem Ort mit wo möglicher fehlender Technikaffinität


----------



## Zeiss (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*

Muss denn jede Sachbearbeiterin für Leasingverträge technikaffin sein? Ihr ist es völlig sch**ssegal wie ein PC arbeitet, sie muss sich mit Leasing und Verträgen auskennen, dafür wird sie eingestellt und bezahlt... PC ist einfach nur ein dummes Werkzeug für sie.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*

Lustig ist das man immer gleich als Computerspezialist durchgeht, für die einfachsten Sachen wie z.B GROßE Buchstaben hinbekommen.


----------



## amdahl (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Muss denn jede Sachbearbeiterin für Leasingverträge technikaffin sein? Ihr ist es völlig sch**ssegal wie ein PC arbeitet, sie muss sich mit Leasing und Verträgen auskennen, dafür wird sie eingestellt und bezahlt... PC ist einfach nur ein dummes Werkzeug für sie.



Nun ja, was taugt ein Mechaniker der nicht weiß wie er sein Werkzeug bedienen soll. Da kann er noch so viel von Achsgeometrien verstehen, wenn er nicht weiß wie er einen Schraubenschlüssel hält kommt er nicht weit. Er muss ja nicht wissen wie der Schraubenschlüssel hergestellt wird und was die Geschichte des Schraubenschlüssels ist. Es fehlt ihm einfach eine wichtige "Schlüssel"kompetenz  wenn er den Umgang mit seinem Werkzeug nicht beherrscht.

Etit: mein Persönlicher Liebling der komischerweise in der Liste fehlt
Anrufer: Mein Computer schreibt alles groß.
Support: Haben sie die Feststelltaste gedrückt?
Anrufer: Nein, das habe ich ganz alleine rausgefunden.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auf so eine Spezies trifft man überall im Leben, sei einfach nur Desinteresse oder die berühmte falsche Person am falschem Ort mit wo möglicher fehlender Technikaffinität


Stimmt, manche haben einfach keinen Bock sich selbst darum zu kümmern  



Zeiss schrieb:


> Muss denn jede Sachbearbeiterin für Leasingverträge technikaffin sein? Ihr ist es völlig sch**ssegal wie ein PC arbeitet, sie muss sich mit Leasing und Verträgen auskennen, dafür wird sie eingestellt und bezahlt... PC ist einfach nur ein dummes Werkzeug für sie.


Nein, aber sie sollte wissen wie sie den PC zu bedienen hat und da scheitert es schon bei vielen die gerade mal wissen wie man den einschaltet.  Es gibt viele Basiskurse für Unerfahrene PC-Anwender, sollte jeder besucht haben.  



amdahl schrieb:


> Etit: mein Persönlicher Liebling der komischerweise in der Liste fehlt
> Anrufer: Mein Computer schreibt alles groß.
> Support: Haben sie die Feststelltaste gedrückt?
> Anrufer: Nein, das habe ich ganz alleine rausgefunden.


 Typischer "Ich weiss alles besser" -Einstellung, wenn er alles besser weiss dann soll er es doch selber lösen statt anzurufen!


----------



## amdahl (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob du ihn verstanden hast


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Muss denn jede Sachbearbeiterin für Leasingverträge technikaffin sein? Ihr ist es völlig sch**ssegal wie ein PC arbeitet, sie muss sich mit Leasing und Verträgen auskennen, dafür wird sie eingestellt und bezahlt... PC ist einfach nur ein dummes Werkzeug für sie.


Natürlich muss man das nicht, aber hat es schon mal geschadet sich mit dem Arbeitsumfeld vertraut zu machen? Alle wollen ja mal eine Beförderung etc. und da kommt so etwas dann zum tragen und etwas dazuzulernen ist ja keine schmerzvolle Angelegenheit.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> etwas dazuzulernen ist ja keine schmerzvolle Angelegenheit.



Aber Lernen und Nachdenken sind Eigenschaften, die du von einem modernen Menschen nicht mehr verlangen kannst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: IT Supporter packen aus, solche Anfragen von Kunden erhalten sie öfters*

Natürlich muss man als Supporter mit einem Mega DAU rechnen aber es muss ja nicht mit dem berühmten Filmzitat beginnen: un dat is n Dampfmaschin


----------

